# شريط للبابا كيرلس / بولس ملاك  "أب حنون"



## michael ibrahim (29 يناير 2007)

دى أول مشاركة لي عشان كدة أنا جايبلكو شريط "أب حنون" للبابا كيرلس"  الشماس "بولس ملاك"

أضغط على هذا الرابط للتحميل :

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=30MAKXEB

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZDUGCK4Y
يا رب يعجبكوا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :yahoo:


----------



## merola (7 فبراير 2007)

الشريط عندى هوة فعلا جميل اوووووووووووى 
شكرا لتعبك معانــا 
صـى من اجـى 
ناردين


----------



## tota_veta2003 (25 فبراير 2007)

merola قال:


> الشريط عندى هوة فعلا جميل اوووووووووووى
> شكرا لتعبك معانــا
> صـى من اجـى
> ناردين



شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## stmarygirl (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط للبابا كيرلس / بولس ملاك  "أب حنون"*

الينك مش شغال ارجوك اعد تحميلة


----------



## oesi no (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط للبابا كيرلس / بولس ملاك  "أب حنون"*

الشريط فعلا لينكاته منتهيه 
تقدرو تنزلوه من على موقع www.copticnet.com


----------



## وسيم الكسان (27 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح الشريط دا روعه بس الينك مش شغا  ا رجو اعاده التحميل


----------



## sameh_zaky70 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

احنا شاكرين تعب محبتكم وبركة وصلوات البابا كيرلس معنا


----------



## michael33 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الشريط جميل جداااااااااااااا


----------



## دهب فاخر (18 مارس 2009)

ربنا يباركك على عملك الرائع ويعوض تعبك خير


----------



## gamelkk_55 (18 مارس 2009)

المسيح يحفظك من كل شر


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا_



_ وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## monygirl (18 مارس 2009)

_على فكرة الشريط دة الترانيم الى فية جميلة جدا _​


----------



## bisho2010 (11 يونيو 2009)

شكراا بجد شريط روعة


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الشريط


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vemy (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا................................شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

انا كان نفسى الاقى شريط جميل للبابا كيرلس .......بجد شكرا يا مايكل واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى


----------

